# Seton Queen, wrecked Wigtown Bay, Scotland 1971



## wildcat45 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello,

The remains of Seton Queen a Garlieston fishing vessel can still be seen in the sands at Low Auchenlarie Wigtoen Bay, Galloway.

Does anyone have any info on her at all. What happened, perhaps a pucture.


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Wildcat 45

Seton Queen LH76 was was built in 1948 at Weatherheads. She was lost after becoming stranded 1st March 1971.

Regards.
Graham


----------



## wildcat45 (Nov 22, 2006)

gkh151 said:


> Wildcat 45
> 
> Seton Queen LH76 was was built in 1948 at Weatherheads. She was lost after becoming stranded 1st March 1971.
> 
> ...



Thanks Graham, that's good info. So she was from Leith?


----------

